# Track cleaner ballast spreader all in one



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Had to enlarge the diameter to comfort larger engines,my home build do it all : Leaf thrower, track cleaner Ballast spreader!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

been lots of threads on sweeper cars, although looks like you have set yours lower that the simple sweeper.... setting it below the rail head causes faster brush wear:











Add a fan like Sean did:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

People keep telling me to add a pair of novelty "Nose spectacles" to mine! 









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,3 years running and the brushes look like new(kind of,but dirty) $ 2.95 in the kitchen store, 10 min replacement ! If i could i would place it even lower to sweep the gophers away! 

Manfred


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I like it!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes Dave, that would be great!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave, 
I think it needs a Derby hat. 
A taller ballast pile and a small derby perched on top! 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

Ha! Ha! And maybe with those red and yellow "eyes," a liberal application of "Eau de Bourbon" cologne.








Best,
David Meashey


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 29 Apr 2013 08:36 AM 
Greg,3 years running and the brushes look like new(kind of,but dirty) $ 2.95 in the kitchen store, 10 min replacement ! If i could i would place it even lower to sweep the gophers away! 

Manfred 

How do you mount the "quick change" brush in the bearings?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred Where 's the headlight and how much weight is in it? Ron


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

no headlight Ron, weight is only 2- 7.2 volt 2Amp Rc batteries! Doesn't need much weight,rotation is against the driving direction throwing dirt up keeps the front on track! 

The quick change brush: unbolt one bearing holder pull the brush out (slight tap with a smacker breaks the epoxy glue ,cut new brush(wire) to length, epoxy wire into bearings ,bolt everything back together! 

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So your 10 minute replacement uses instant setting epoxy? 

Just pulling your chain! ... so not really a 10 minute replacement... I was wondering that too. Gluing the metal core into the pulley makes sense, although I'll bet it would work with a setscrew in the pulley too.

(of course since changing the brush is not done too often, no big deal)

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

man, that's hard core!


----------

